# Boy sells kidney to pay for ipad



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/charges-filed-against-those-removed-teen-kidney-180938499.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

What an idiot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd rather have my kidneys than an iPad.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That is really sad.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scary!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Three years from now the iPad will be obsolete, and he will have to live his live with one kidney. Just stupid.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, this is crazy...and he only got 10 percent? what the hell was he thinking?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> yeah, this is crazy...and he only got 10 percent? what the hell was he thinking?


That's the thing, he _wasn't_ thinking.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

No words.....


----------

